# Über logo on windshield



## GPinTenn (Aug 21, 2015)

New driver here, the instructions said in order to make pickups/drop offs at airports, you must display the Uber logo on the lower right corner of the windshield. Is that the lower right hand corner if I was in the drivers seat? Or the lower right hand if I was looking at the windshield outside the front of the car? In other words, drivers side lower corner or passenger side lower corner? Thank you!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Rubber band it to the pass side visor. Down when you show up and up to make a clean get away. .


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Passenger side here in California.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

Is that the rule around the country?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> Is that the rule around the country?


I think it varies state-to-state but in California you could get a $1,000 ticket if you do not have your trade dress (Uber "U") displayed.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Never used it personally


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone posted the Regulation? about it here, don't know where it is but as I remember it was pretty board as to how to display it.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Rubber band it to the pass side visor. Down when you show up and up to make a clean get away. .


And here I was thinking about slapping one of those sleeves on my windshield. Thanks!


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I have one on my visor, and someone made a good point. Depending on what market you're in, it could make you a target. Cops, angry cab drivers, or your insurance agent who doesn't know you drive for Uber.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

CROWBOY said:


> I have one on my visor, and someone made a good point. Depending on what market you're in, it could make you a target. Cops, angry cab drivers, or your insurance agent who doesn't know you drive for Uber.


That's my thinking. Plus it's a pain in the ass to keep swapping the Lyft emblem for the Uber emblem


----------



## BizyMom (Sep 1, 2015)

GPinTenn said:


> New driver here, the instructions said in order to make pickups/drop offs at airports, you must display the Uber logo on the lower right corner of the windshield. Is that the lower right hand corner if I was in the drivers seat? Or the lower right hand if I was looking at the windshield outside the front of the car? In other words, drivers side lower corner or passenger side lower corner? Thank you!


I'm also new, and my question is, how long after you were accepted to be driving did you receive the Uber logo windshield cling? I don't have mine yet, but have only been driving for one week. Is it perhaps state-by-state? I was approved and processed entirely on-line. I didn't physically have to go anywhere, meet with anyone, etc., but the partner app is working just fine for me, my bank account was confirmed, etc.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I never got one in the mail. Somehow / where a link was provided and printed one out. Which I did, but,

Actually a driver as a rider gave me an original.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

BizyMom said:


> I'm also new, and my question is, how long after you were accepted to be driving did you receive the Uber logo windshield cling? I don't have mine yet, but have only been driving for one week. Is it perhaps state-by-state? I was approved and processed entirely on-line. I didn't physically have to go anywhere, meet with anyone, etc., but the partner app is working just fine for me, my bank account was confirmed, etc.


You can print one off or visit your local Uber office and they'll give you one, if your state requires you to display the Uber trade dress.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

In DMV (DC VA MD), it has to be placed on rear right door and has to be visible from 50 feet away.

Contact Uber for your State law for U sticker placement.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Never use a tradedress.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Dillanwasx said:


> Is that the rule around the country?


I've seen some Uber drivers using a placard around Indy, but no requirement has ever been mentioned to me. I guess they use it for the convenience of the passengers.

I don't have one, and I don't plan on getting one.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Never use a tradedress.


In some municipalities there is no choice in the matter. Here I have to fly both the Lyft and Uber squares at the same time because I have both apps running at the same time. $1500 fine per both services for not doing it. I think I'll pass on your friendly advice.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Good when u get in a wreck ityll be known that ur an uber driver. Goodluck.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Tie a string to the sign and dashboard where the airbag is and taunt it tight so when the airbag goes off the sign comes off with it. This will greatly aid during an accident because your insurance will deny the claim, drop you, and you will be SOL!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

BizyMom said:


> I'm also new, and my question is, how long after you were accepted to be driving did you receive the Uber logo windshield cling? I don't have mine yet, but have only been driving for one week. Is it perhaps state-by-state? I was approved and processed entirely on-line. I didn't physically have to go anywhere, meet with anyone, etc., but the partner app is working just fine for me, my bank account was confirmed, etc.


It may be all of California, but elsewhere it is mostly city regulations that require the decal. Do not use one unless required to (and your local office should have told you it's required if it is). Customers are supposed to check your license plate and picture as proof you are an Uber driver. They should not be hopping into any car with a decal as those can be bought on Ebay or printed from any computer by any mugger or rapist.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> That's my thinking. Plus it's a pain in the ass to keep swapping the Lyft emblem for the Uber emblem


Laminate them both. They then slip into the crack between dash and windshield. It does not get all dog eared and can be changed in seconds.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

If you do use trade dress, just know you need to be more on your toes when picking up passengers. Always, "What is your name?" and never "Are you Jeff?"


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Your welcome email will tell you what is required for trade dress and include a link to print one until you get yours. Mine took about a week to get. I ended up having mine laminated (dumb choice as it is filled with bubbles because Staples sucks!). If you laminate it, get a non-heat, self laminating sheet. Trim to about 1/2 inch beyond the width of the trade dress, keep full length, cut a hole in the top and add suction cup.

Or go on eBay and buy a fancy $25 light up one.

Size, location and when to use is variable by location.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Just started and I was curious about this also. Driving for both Uber and Lyft. Never seen a car with both stickers before. Not sure what to do? And do you have to request a sticker or are they just sent out to everyone automatically?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I've seen both U and pink mustache in the car. Guy parked almost in front of me as i sat waiting for a ping.

Driver doing both X and Select (according my my rider app at the time).


----------



## Jeff Scroggins (May 2, 2015)

I have equipment to print on mouse pads so I printed a mouse pad with the Uber Logo and I throw it on the dash when I am out driving. When I'm not it comes down and goes in the glove box. Being a mouse pad it's flexable and stays on the dash without moving around.


----------



## Dana T (Sep 14, 2015)

GPinTenn said:


> New driver here, the instructions said in order to make pickups/drop offs at airports, you must display the Uber logo on the lower right corner of the windshield. Is that the lower right hand corner if I was in the drivers seat? Or the lower right hand if I was looking at the windshield outside the front of the car? In other words, drivers side lower corner or passenger side lower corner? Thank you!


Where and when do you get these logos for the car?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Dana T said:


> Where and when do you get these logos for the car?


They'll send you a box of crayons and some construction paper.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

GPinTenn said:


> New driver here, the instructions said in order to make pickups/drop offs at airports, you must display the Uber logo on the lower right corner of the windshield. Is that the lower right hand corner if I was in the drivers seat? Or the lower right hand if I was looking at the windshield outside the front of the car? In other words, drivers side lower corner or passenger side lower corner? Thank you!


Under no circumstances should you be affixing Uber or Lyft logos and trade dress to you car. Carry that crap in your glove compartment and flash it as necessary, but *NEVER *affix that stuff to you car. It'll only cause you grief and there's no upside.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Under no circumstances should you be affixing Uber or Lyft logos and trade dress to you car. Carry that crap in your glove compartment and flash it as necessary, but *NEVER *affix that stuff to you car. It'll only cause you grief and there's no upside.


Add to that.. with the trade dress on display, you just might get trash or water bottles thrown at you by taxi drivers.

Put it on display when you're headed to the airport. Take it off after you drop off pax at airport and go offline.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

How about displaying the trade dress in the back? Is that a requirement? Here is my problem. With my tinting in the back you can’t see the Uber logo. I am thinking about getting packaging envelope like fedex and ups use and stick it outside my rear window and I see the logo within the clear envelope. Anybody know any workarounds? Right now I am not doing airport runs so it’s not so bad but I could suddenly find myself at the airport and I don’t want a ticket. Any ideas?


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

^
Yes it's required in back window as well. I've seen drivers do both -- stuck on inside of tinted window or attached outside.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I take these, I do not use the suction cups >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NYJ7MJ/?tag=ubne0c-20

Then I apply a short piece of this to the top and bottom and stick to the passenger side front and rear window >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M5GDO47/?tag=ubne0c-20

Works for me


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MMoore said:


> How about displaying the trade dress in the back? Is that a requirement? Here is my problem. With my tinting in the back you can't see the Uber logo. I am thinking about getting packaging envelope like fedex and ups use and stick it outside my rear window and I see the logo within the clear envelope. Anybody know any workarounds? Right now I am not doing airport runs so it's not so bad but I could suddenly find myself at the airport and I don't want a ticket. Any ideas?


LOL you revived a two year old thread. You know you can start a brand new thread for a question...

In California, trade dress must be front and back windows.

You should be able to see the logo through most window tint enough. How dark is it?

I've seen some people take it to the outside which I think is lame. I suppose if You are really concerned you could cut out an area of the tint just for the logo.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

grabby said:


> I take these, I do not use the suction cups >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NYJ7MJ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Then I apply a short piece of this to the top and bottom and stick to the passenger side front and rear window >> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M5GDO47/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Works for me


I have the same sign but I use suction cups for the front. Hate the suction cups. I will attach it to the passenger side visor so I can flip it to use and retract it when not in use.
In the back, I have a 5% tint which blocks 95% of light so the Uber sign can't be seen. I should have stayed with a 20% tint but oh well. My only option is to display it outside. Just need to figure out a way that sticks well to the outside but easy to remove when not in use.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> LOL you revived a two year old thread. You know you can start a brand new thread for a question...


Wow, I just saw a post I wrote 2 years ago! Times have indeed changed.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MMoore said:


> How about displaying the trade dress in the back? Is that a requirement? Here is my problem. With my tinting in the back you can't see the Uber logo. I am thinking about getting packaging envelope like fedex and ups use and stick it outside my rear window and I see the logo within the clear envelope. Anybody know any workarounds? Right now I am not doing airport runs so it's not so bad but I could suddenly find myself at the airport and I don't want a ticket. Any ideas?


Congrats...

you singlehandedly...

revived a two year old thread...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But how many likes did you get off a 2 yr old thread.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

MMoore said:


> How about displaying the trade dress in the back? Is that a requirement? Here is my problem. With my tinting in the back you can't see the Uber logo. I am thinking about getting packaging envelope like fedex and ups use and stick it outside my rear window and I see the logo within the clear envelope. Anybody know any workarounds? Right now I am not doing airport runs so it's not so bad but I could suddenly find myself at the airport and I don't want a ticket. Any ideas?


It only has to be back there. If youre tinted up. Its really a win for u. I keep it up but i also have limo tint. Im able to prive its tgere without saying. See guys. Its there.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Both Front and Rear windshield on passenger site in Australia.
Old one is U shaped logo
New One is Black Uber letter on White


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tinymoon said:


> Both Front and Rear windshield on passenger site in Australia.
> Old one is U shaped logo
> New One is Black Uber letter on White


Where do you put...

your watch for roos sign...?

Rakos


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Roos are everywhere in Australia so need a decal wrap to cover the whole car )


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I got my trade dresses laminated. I can wedge in the lower corner of windshield and take out when I’m not driving. Nothing worse than driving through a parking lot with your kids and some boofmeyer is trying to hop in your moving vehicle because they don’t take the time to see what car is supposed to pick them up.


----------



## MMoore (Feb 9, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Congrats...
> 
> you singlehandedly...
> 
> ...


Thanks. I forgot I am in an Uber blog and people here get overexcited over the smallest things. So it was asked two years ago. So don't read it.

I saw this guy driving downtown with the word Uber splashed across his car. He is giving Uber free advertising. That is why Uber pays their drivers peanuts. Because Uber knows they will work for free


----------

